# اللهجة المصرية: ولّا ايه بس / بس ولّا ايه



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هذا التعبير ( ولّا ايه بس / بس ولّا ايه ) ما معناه عند اخوتنا المصريين

كما قال الشاعر حسين السيد في عدة قصائد منها

ما تقول ياللي انت جارحني ومذوبني ليه مش راضي تروح من بالي
ما تقول انا بعد ده كله ابقى بحبك ولا ايه بس اللي جرالي

وقصيدة اخرى قال فيها

هو اللي حبك و شاف حلاوتك
حينسى ايه بس ولا ايه


وشكراً


----------



## إسكندراني

(بس) 
هنا تفيد التعجب
«إيه بس دا كله = إيه دا كله بس»
يعني ما كل هذا؟
المعنى لا يتغير بحذف كلمة «بس» هنا، فقط تفيد التعجب

وكلمة «ولّا» معناها «أم»ـ
أم ما الذي جرى لي


----------



## A doctor

الف الف شكر اخي اسكندراني


----------



## إسكندراني

أهلا وسهلا


----------

